# 2014 Polaris Help



## chaffinww (Oct 30, 2013)

I am looking for a wiring diagram for my 2014 Polaris 800 EFI. My dog chewed all of the wires. Professional places want to pull it all out and put a wire harness. I would like to avoid that if possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Might try this guy............http://www.rangerforums.net/forum/modified-tech-discussion/9529-service-manual.html

Just found him via google search. I have always been able to find free factory service manuals for my golf cart(s) and jet ski but didn't immediately find one for your Polaris.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hold up..I wanna hear the story on how the dog managed to chew the wires lol


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

sea sick said:


> Hold up..I wanna hear the story on how the dog managed to chew the wires lol


LOL, I was curious as well. Figure he must have a lab pup and left it uncovered. 

At least that's what happened with my golf cart. Ha


----------



## Byronb (Jun 23, 2013)

Rats ate the wiring in my 2014 POLARIS. Had it re-wired; put Bounce dryer sheets under the hood and haven't had any issues since then.


----------

